# New Name Fun



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

*We all need a little stress-reliever ! This only takes a minute.Sometimes when you have a stressful day or week, you need some silliness to break up the day. If we are honest, we have a lot more stressful days than not

Here is your dose of humor...

A. Follow the instructions to find your new name.

B. Once you have your new name, Drop a quick response to let us know your "new" name.

And don't go all adult - a senior manager is now known far and wide as Dorky Gizzardsniffer !

The following is excerpted from a children's book, Captain Underpants And the Perilous Plot Professor Poopypants, by Dave Pilkey, in which the evil Professor forces everyone to assum e new names...

1. Use the third letter of your firstname to determine your New first name:

a = snickle
b = doombah
c = goober
d = cheesey
e = crusty
f = greasy
g = dumbo
h = farcus
I = dorky
j = doofus
k = funky
l = boobie
m = sleezy 
n = sloopy
o = fluffy
Jp = stinky
q = slimy
r = dorfus
s = snooty
t = tootsie
u = dipsy
v = sneezy
w = liver
x = skippy
y = dinky
z = zippy

2. Use the second letter of your last name to determine the first half of your new last name:

a = dippin
b = feather
c = batty
d = burger
e = chicken
f = barffy
g = lizard
h = waffle
i = farkle
j = monkey
k = flippin
l = fricken
m = bubble
n = rhino
o = potty
p = hamster 
q = buckle
r = gizzard
s = lickin
t = snickle
u = chuckle
v = pickle
w = lickin
x = dingle
y = gorilla
z = girdle

3. Use the third letter of your last name to determine the second half of your new last name:

a = butt
b = boob
c = face
d = nose
e = hump
f = breath
g = pants
h = shorts
i = lips
j = honker
k = head
l = tush
m = chunks 
n = dunkin
o = brains
p = biscuits
q = toes
r = doodle
s = fanny
t = sniffer
u = sprinkles
v = frack
w = squirt
x = humperdinck
y = hiney
z = juice

Thus, for example, George W. Bush's new name is: Fluffy Chucklefanny.

And remember that children laugh an average of 146 times a day; adults laugh an average of 4 times a day. Put more laughter in your day *.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

My new name is Boobie Boobiesprinkles. And trust me if you have met me then you know how far from the truth that really is. LOL. Good fun though.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Snickle Chickendunkin lol And I use to love those books


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well....*Greasy **Fricken**tush....

I have nothing else to say!! LOL
*


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, Greasy Frickentush TEE HEE!! I love reading those books to my kids. They can do it themselves now, but i get them to read them to me. They are so funny. Thanks for participating it made me smile.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Doombah Dippindunken...And I don't even like doughnuts!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

sneezy chickentush.......<---- I'm a chicken Fart, lol!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Crusty Farkledunkin.....
Sounds like I might need a perscription for that.
ewwww


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Crusty Farkledunkin.....
> Sounds like I might need a perscription for that.
> ewwww


I hope it's not worms! LOL


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Greasy GizzardButt......Sounds like something you have to eat on a Reality Show


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Frickentush and Farkledunkin
Attorneys at Law

Ambulance chasing a specialty. 
"As we Sue ,so shall you reap" 

So, want to go into business FE?
hahahahaha


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dinky Dippindoodle reporting for duty, Sir!.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, Dinky Dippindoodle Nice to meet you.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jan 7, 2008)

My new Delta Tau Delta nickname is Tootsie Flippinhump.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Then I must be your sister, I'm Dipsy Flippinhump, which I think sounds like a dance step.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sloopy pottysprinkles


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sisters, Sisters there were never such devoted sisters. I wonder if you had an ancester named Quasi?? "Hey Quasimoto, get your Flippinhump over here."



scareme said:


> Then I must be your sister, I'm Dipsy Flippinhump, which I think sounds like a dance step.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pyro said:


> sloopy pottysprinkles


I'm sooooo glad I was not drinking coffee when I was reading this!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Farcus PottyTush......thats my new name....lol


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Tootsie Dippindunkin here.....wife of Sloopy Dippindunkin!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

turtle2778 said:


> My new name is Boobie Boobiesprinkles. And trust me if you have met me then you know how far from the truth that really is. LOL. Good fun though.


Shouldn't it be Boobie FrickenSprinkles? There is no Boobie in the second list.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

"Snickle Farkleboob?"

I absolutely did not, officer. And she said she was 18! I swear!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

"Sneezy Wafflelips" 

yeah...I like it...very dignified. 

yeah.....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

dorky dippinfanny

figures


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Goober Chuckledoodle here !!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Shouldn't it be Boobie FrickenSprinkles? There is no Boobie in the second list.


How right you are Boobie Frickensprinkles it is. I got so excited cuz i got someone to say boobie in reference to me that i needed two of them i guess.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is hilarious!!!!!!

I'm Boobie Pottybutt.


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Sloopy Dippindoddle....

Hate when my doddle gets sloopy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> This is hilarious!!!!!!
> 
> I'm Boobie Pottybutt.


LMAO...it's so you!!!



Vikeman said:


> Sloopy Dippindoddle....
> 
> Hate when my doddle gets sloopy!


Vikeman, use SOAP and antibiotics!!


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Sneezy Chickenboob


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

chubacabra said:


> Sneezy Chickenboob


How many friends are you going to tell?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Maaaaaan! Mine sucks. 

Dorky Rhinonose

My fiancee, and Halloween partner in crime is Snooty Farklechunks!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Ut Oh, not sure I'm thrilled with my new name (turtle I hold YOU responsible for this lol). 

Dorfus Pottydoodle*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A Dork and a Dorfus....LOL and snickering.....!


----------



## Esmerelda (Apr 30, 2008)

Tootsie Chickenlush Here!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

PG-not liking my name either.

Dorfus Gizzardbutt reporting in.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Fluffy Dippinshorts at your service!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Black Cat said:


> PG-not liking my name either.
> 
> Dorfus Gizzardbutt reporting in.


LOL BC...but sadly for me still better than mine.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Tootsie Gizzard sprinkles


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Dorfus Pottypants.

I want a new name.............


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Dinky Farkletush



It's Smurfalicious!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Mine is:
Dorky Dinglehump

And Kouma's is:
Sleezy Dinglehump


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Sloopy Chickendunkin....?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Dipsy Gizzardbutt....how'd they know I was blonde?


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

LMAO....are gizzardbutts short too?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

randyaz said:


> LMAO....are gizzardbutts short too?


Hahaha, only the dipsy ones Sloopy Chickendunkin....biteme!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Dorfus Farkleboob! Iam not laffin hereeee.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

well if I use my married name I am - sleezy pottydunkin and if I use my maiden name I am sleezy pottyboob...

I am not sure which is better!!!! LOL


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine's....Funky Bubblechunks. D'oh!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Let me introduce myself..............Farcus Farkiface


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm Dorfus Chuckledunkin.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hello from Sneezy Dippinshorts


----------



## sickinglysweet (Aug 26, 2008)

Dinky GorillaHump! lol thats the best


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Cheesy Chickenbiscuits!
Sounds like dinner! LOL!


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Snickle Pottyfanny. Hehe!

Ana


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LMAO ~ T this is too fun!!!!

Snooty Chickentush --aka-- Snooty Wafflelips (maiden name) signing in! heeheeheehee


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Bloodhound said:


> sneezy chickentush.......<---- I'm a chicken Fart, lol!


LMAO!!!! What's that make me?, a snobby chicken fart???? LMAO :googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sleezy Dippinchunks (Wasn't Sleezy the 8th dwarf?)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sloopy Dippindoodle here


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Sneezy Farkle...........?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm resurfacing this thread. Sounds funny!



My new name is Dorfus Dippinfrack with my formal first name, or by my common name it's Tootsie Dippinfrack.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my, I am Sloopy Farkletush!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dipsy Battyface at your service.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I be Sleezy Gizzardbutt....ironically appropriate!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sloopy Dippindoodle here:jol:


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Are you telling me that a Dippindoodle is married to a Dippinchunks? I am crackin' up here!!!! :googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sleezy Dippinchunks, I don't think I'll rush out to change my name.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dinky Chickensquirt.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Sleezy Gizzardbrains here!


----------

